# 2 day Myocardial perfusion testing



## dwilcox (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm starting to question what we bill for 2 day Myocardial perfusion tests.  How do you code the following:

Hospital 2 day study
Our doctor is doing the rest and stress 
1. What should I bill on the Rest day?
2. What should I bill on the Stress day?
3. Our doctor is doing the Stress only?
4. Our doctor is doing the Rest only?

Two day study in the office, ignoring AXXXX and JXXXX codes
1. What should I bill on Rest day?
2. What should I bill on Stress day?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## esmith (Feb 24, 2009)

*Mpi*

Some protocols call for addtional scans on a subsequent day. However, only one exam code should be reported even when the scan requires a second day. According to the SNM, The appropiate code to use when performing multiple MPI studies (rest/stress, stress/rest,single or two days)is CPT 78465.


----------



## heatheralayna (Feb 24, 2009)

esmith said:


> Some protocols call for addtional scans on a subsequent day. However, only one exam code should be reported even when the scan requires a second day. According to the SNM, The appropiate code to use when performing multiple MPI studies (rest/stress, stress/rest,single or two days)is CPT 78465.



What is SNM?  We bill nuclear stress tests and our tech is telling me we should bill 78464 for the first day along with the AXXXX and then 78464 on the second day with the AXXXX and other assoc codes.  Is this not correct?  We were doing 78465 only on the second day, but we got a lot of denials for the AXXXX when we billed it alone on the first day.


----------

